# Regular Season Game 54 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (22-31) vs. Los Angeles Clippers (30-22)*​*Wednesday, February 22, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​






vs.







*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Wesley / McGrady / Howard / Yao 

*CLIPPERS* 




































Cassell / Mobley / Radmanovic / Brand / Kaman​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to action Wednesday when they take on the Los Angeles Clippers Wednesday night at Toyota Center. Tip-off is 7:30 p.m. Los Angeles (30-21) currently sits fifth in the Western Conference playoff race. Houston (22-31) has won seven of its last nine games and sits four and a half games back of the Los Angeles Lakers (26-26), who currently reside in the eighth playoff spot in the West.
> 
> Wednesday will be the third of four meetings between these two teams this season. The Rockets have won 10 of the last 11 meetings with the Clippers and are currently enjoying a five-game home winning streak against Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Question: Is Cornholio the designated Game thread maker for the Rockets? If so, thanks man.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Question: Is Cornholio the designated Game thread maker for the Rockets? If so, thanks man.


It looks like he is. lol.
it's a classic night? cool.
I wish this game would be like the last time we met, after the blow out by the suns, we need a win. 
GO ROCKETS!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm interested in seeing if McGrady pulls off an all-star like performance.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Classic night?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Classic night?


they wear retro jerseys from like 30 years ago. i guess the wolves can technically do that, huh?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> they wear retro jerseys from like 30 years ago. i guess the wolves can technically do that, huh?


Maybe in a few years from now. Not now. 

Damn, I wanted to watch the game but all I get is a college basketball.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yah keep it up cornholio, your game threads are great.

Off to China now, behave while I'm gone!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the support!!
Any ideas on what else to put up there, just tell me


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Thanks for the support!!
> Any ideas on what else to put up there, just tell me


It's perfect the way it is. BTW, how did you get all the images, especially the retro logos.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Question: Is Cornholio the designated Game thread maker for the Rockets? If so, thanks man.



Nah, he just gets them in faster than anyone else.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> It's perfect the way it is. BTW, how did you get all the images, especially the retro logos.


http://www.sportslogos.net/Site/league.php?l=6


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Stromile Swift was the only player absent at Tuesday’s practice. He injured his ankle in the game with the Suns Thursday night in Phoenix. He will not play tomorrow. The Rockets will have a shootaround tomorrow morning before hosting the Clippers. Houston plays six out of its next seven games at Toyota Center.


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Host_Clippers_Wednesda-169178-822.html


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Stromile, no! Why did you have to injure yourself? Especially in a 40-point game with 48 seconds left. 

This season has been unfair. Just unreal.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

gotta love retro


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I love those uniforms. So sweet.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

so many sweet memories...

I say go back to the glory days!!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I just saw a glimpse of TMAC sporting a retro rockets headband.. its so tight.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> so many sweet memories...
> 
> I say go back to the glory days!!


i dont know why they dont. i dont know anyone who prefers new jerseys to the old ones.


and with swift injured, was DA reactivated or someone else?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

the classic jerseys are awesome. way better than the older retro ones last year. those were horrid.


----------



## banjoken (Jan 21, 2006)

is this game on ppstream?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

this crowd is embarassing. so many empty seats.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

rafer's early failed attempt at a heatcheck killed our fast start


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady fumbles his 17th alley-oop in a row. What is up with that?!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

banjoken said:


> is this game on ppstream?


no


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

tmac is in his "street ball" mode. this happens sometimes. he plays more relaxed and like its a pickup game. its usually not a good thing. I think its when hes frustrated with JVG & other things. he tends to turn it over a lot in streetball mode, do a lot of headfakes and things like that but it doesnt result in good things.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

technical foul on grandpa deke? did he at least earn it?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> technical foul on grandpa deke? did he at least earn it?


I think it was worthy of a tech.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

why is rafer coming to help on kaman? let yao do his job.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

yao should have finished that dunk even with the foul.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> why is rafer coming to help on kaman? let yao do his job.


because if we dont send help, how will the clips get open 3 pt looks.

and this is the first time in a while chuck hayes has gotten non-garbage minutes. good boy jeff, good boy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> because if we dont send help, how will the clips get open 3 pt looks.


:laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

another rout?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I love watching McGrady embarrass Livingston. Or Yao own Kaman. What really helps the Rockets get ahead early in games isn't McGrady or Yao dominating, it's one of the perimeter players stepping up and knocking down outside shots. Tonight it has been Wesley.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Man, Yao already has got double-double in the 1st half! and he hasn't missed a single shot(FG:5-5, FT:4-4) so far :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

could we embarrass cassell into leaving LA and signing with us next year?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Man, Yao already has got double-double in the 1st half! and he hasn't missed a single shot(FG:5-5, FT:4-4) so far :banana:


i agree, :banana: is right


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao with a perfect game so far, hopefully the Rockets don't abandon him the 2nd half. Houston really runs the break well against LA, resulting in 15 pts off 9 TO's. McGrady has looked good going to the basket, and everyone has done a good job of finding the open man. The Clippers bring out the best in Houston for some reason.


<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#fa0028">*LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Cuttino Mobley, SG</td><td>18</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Elton Brand, PF</td><td>20</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sam Cassell, PG</td><td>21</td><td>2-10</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Kaman, C</td><td>15</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Shaun Livingston, PG</td><td>15</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zeljko Rebraca, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vladimir Radmanovic, PF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quinton Ross, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Corey Maggette, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Walter McCarty, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yaroslav Korolev, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">James Singleton, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Boniface Napos;Dong, IR</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Daniel Ewing, G</td><td>8</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*18-43*</td><td>*0-4*</td><td>*9-11*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*45*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (7)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tracy McGrady, GF</td><td>18</td><td>5-11</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafer Alston, PG</td><td>15</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Juwan Howard, F</td><td>14</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Wesley, SG</td><td>19</td><td>5-7</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Yao Ming, C</td><td>17</td><td>5-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derek Anderson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jon Barry, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dikembe Mutombo, C</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bob Sura, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Bogans, GF</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Bowen, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maciej Lampe, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luther Head, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chuck Hayes, F</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stromile Swift, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*22-40*</td><td>*6-13*</td><td>*9-12*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*59*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*46.2%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (15)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> could we embarrass cassell into leaving LA and signing with us next year?


Bit early to speak of that, isn't it? It seems that every other time I watch the Clippers, they manage to stage a huge comeback.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Yao has 14-10-2 at h/t??? Someone please give me a pplive link pleeeease!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im loving this box score :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> Yao has 14-10-2 at h/t??? Someone please give me a pplive link pleeeease!!!


unfortunately this game is not on pplive. I am watching it on a website


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao misses!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> unfortunately this game is not on pplive. I am watching it on a website


LoL i used to do the same(i still do when im at home) but im in college,,and lucky 4 i get to see the majority of the rockets games :banana: 

*Tina Thompson has wonderful lips*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

h-town got this.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

1 PF!! AMAZING, YAO's been playing to potential since toe surgery, but he can do better, he definitely can.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Houston needs to hold on to the lead, it's slipping away. Need some support from the supporting cast. Let's go.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

tmacs headband is lame. its over his eyes. whats the point of that?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Did I say trade TMac? MY BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Big defensive efforts from McGrady and Yao down the stretch, but as usual Houston struggled to close out the game. Yao struggles to get his shot off when a play isn't drawn up for him.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Tmac has under 7 FT's attempted.......telling stat. :banana:


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

actually he has seven..silly me :clown:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We Won! not many players were involved in this game. LAC 8 players, Hou 9 players. Swift isn't in the game? foreshadowing trading? Anyway, Head needs to be taking better shots, Yao's only 1 PF is impressive keep it up Yao. Other than that, improve our record and get into the playoff.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

deanchueng said:


> We Won! not many players were involved in this game. LAC 8 players, Hou 9 players. Swift isn't in the game? foreshadowing trading? Anyway, Head needs to be taking better shots, Yao's only 1 PF is impressive keep it up Yao. Other than that, improve our record and get into the playoff.


I thought Swift was out because of his foot/ankle injury?? The practice notes said that he wasn't even there yesterday.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I thought Swift was out because of his foot/ankle injury?? The practice notes said that he wasn't even threre yesterday.


My bad, I forgot that injury happened in Phoenix.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Dirty, dirty Brand. 

Seriously, though, everyone always seems to do that to Yao. Always pulling him, pushing him, tugging his jersey, shoving him in the back...and yet no calls. Unless, of course, it goes against Yao.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> :biggrin:


Yo,This game is so hardcore man, no wonder it doesnt show on TVs everywhere. :biggrin: 
Great to see that T-Mac had his headband on. Yao where's yours? you too Howard, Deke.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Hardcore foul against Yao! 

At least we won, and that counts the most.

My 200th post!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Man I Love Those Jerseys!! *


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *Man I Love Those Jerseys!! *


 You mean the Rockets, right? So do I.

I would hope that you didn't like the Clippers jersey.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

huge block by TMAC


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ god i love Tmac... That turn around was just pimpin...And the block was just nasty...


----------

